# testing of fire alarm systems being modified



## mshields (Dec 4, 2012)

Someone was telling me today that at their facility if you add a device you need to retest all the devices on that floor but that if you delete a device you only needed to test a sampling of the devices on that floor.  Does this ring a bell as being a NFPA 72 requirement.  Or something like this?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## cda (Dec 4, 2012)

I like to sample test.

there is some appendix stuff if you need it:::::

nfpa 72 2013

14.4.2* Reacceptance Testing.

14.4.2.1    When an initiating device, notification appliance, or control relay is added, it shall be functionally tested.

14.4.2.2    When an initiating device, notification appliance, or control relay is deleted, another device, appliance, or control relay on the circuit shall be operated.

14.4.2.3    When modifications or repairs to control equipment hardware are made, the control equipment shall be tested in accordance with Table 14.4.3.2, items 1(a) and 1(d).

14.4.2.4    When changes are made to site-specific software, the following shall apply:

(1)

All functions known to be affected by the change, or identified by a means that indicates changes, shall be 100 percent tested.

(2)

In addition, 10 percent of initiating devices that are not directly affected by the change, up to a maximum of 50 devices, also shall be tested and correct system operation shall be verified.

(3)

A revised record of completion in accordance with 7.5.6 shall be prepared to reflect these changes.

14.4.2.5    Changes to the system executive software shall require a 10 percent functional test of the system, including a test of at least one device on each input and output circuit to verify critical system functions such as notification appliances, control functions, and off-premises reporting.


----------

